
Is Your Website Ready? iPhone 6s Testing Now Available - michaelguar
http://mobile1st.com/iphone-6s-testing-now-available/
======
salamandros
Just what I was looking for... Devs send your project mgrs to this site, make
'em look good. [http://mobile1st.com](http://mobile1st.com)

~~~
michaelguar
Great! 60% of online browsing is now through Mobile. mCommerce is sure to
catch up if ... your site is Mobile-ready. The Mobilizer test tool will help
you out at www.mobile1st.com.

------
richkaplan
I see you offer iOS 9 too. Excellent!

